# Mahoe Bangle for Missus Rebuild



## BangleGuy

I am making a Blue Mahoe bangle for the Missus and I thought I would show my progress. I started with a nice piece of Mahoe from the Rebuilds and sliced it into cookies. Then I cut out the bangle blanks from the colored heartwood. The heartwood varies in color from yellow to blue-green. It is some cool stuff and cuts really easy. I have it in the stabilizing oven tonight.

[attachment=5687]

[attachment=5688]

[attachment=5695]

[attachment=5690]


----------



## phinds

Looking good. It will be interesting to see the progress. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bench1holio

pulling up a cumffy chair to watch this one!


----------



## arkie

Oh no, not the cumffy chair!

I find myself pondering uses for the outside rind, and watching....


----------



## Mike1950

Those are going to be nice!!!!


----------



## BangleGuy

Thanks for tuning into the bangle channel! 

I went fishing today with my 11 yr old daughter this morning, but caught zippo. So when I got home I started working on the Mahoe bangles. After stabilizing last night, I baked them for 2 hours. But today they still seemed a little uncured. Sometimes this happens with oily woods. So I unwrapped them from the alum foil and baked them another two hours at 200 F , that did the trick. 

I took the four bangle blanks and trued them up, turned the OD, ID and then sanded them with 600 grit paper. I then applied two coats of medium CA and took the photos below. So Missus, which one do you like? There wasn't much 'blue' in the block after all... These photos are from my cell phone, but the color is actually pretty close. One is a dark olive green, one is lighter olive, and then two are yellow with olive streaks. (Or if you would like to see some other wood options, let me know. That's fine too.)

I will have SS cores this coming week, so we can decide the width of the bangle then. I will have size 8's and 8.5's

Thanks for watchin'!

[attachment=5707][attachment=5708]


----------



## txpaulie

Awesome work Eric!

This thread enticed me to go out and try my hand at a bangle...

I'll report in tomorrow!

...and Thanks!

p


----------



## Kevin

BangleGuy said:


> I went fishing today with my 11 yr old daughter this morning, but caught zippo.



Nice lighters. Hard to catch too. What you'd use for bait, flint worms?




Great thread Eric. Can't wait to get my cores and give this a shot.


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went fishing today with my 11 yr old daughter this morning, but caught zippo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lighters. Hard to catch too. What you'd use for bait, flint worms?
Click to expand...


Kevin, you mean one of these?

:fish:


----------



## Kenbo

You definitely have a knack for these bangles. I love the choice of wood here and all 4 look awesome. Great work.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

BangleGuy said:


> I am making a Blue Mahoe bangle for the Missus and I thought I would show my progress. I started with a nice piece of Mahoe from the Rebuilds and sliced it into cookies. Then I cut out the bangle blanks from the colored heartwood. The heartwood varies in color from yellow to blue-green. It is some cool stuff and cuts really easy. I have it in the stabilizing oven tonight.
> 
> I don't know what a bangle is! Is it a napkin holder thingamagig?? Is it a really big ring for a giant?


----------



## BangleGuy

Ralph Muhs said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making a Blue Mahoe bangle for the Missus and I thought I would show my progress. I started with a nice piece of Mahoe from the Rebuilds and sliced it into cookies. Then I cut out the bangle blanks from the colored heartwood. The heartwood varies in color from yellow to blue-green. It is some cool stuff and cuts really easy. I have it in the stabilizing oven tonight.
> 
> I don't know what a bangle is! Is it a napkin holder thingamagig?? Is it a really big ring for a giant?
Click to expand...


A bangle is a woman's piece of jewelry for her to wear on the wrist, just like a watch. You will have to make one! Great fun :wacko1:


----------



## BangleGuy

Missus Rebuild said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the four bangle blanks and trued them up, turned the OD, ID and then sanded them with 600 grit paper. I then applied two coats of medium CA and took the photos below. So Missus, which one do you like? There wasn't much 'blue' in the block after all... These photos are from my cell phone, but the color is actually pretty close. One is a dark olive green, one is lighter olive, and then two are yellow with olive streaks. (Or if you would like to see some other wood options, let me know. That's fine too.)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Eric!
> Even tho the wood is not blue, is still looks gorgeous! See photo below for my pick, and :thanx: :thanx: :thanx:
Click to expand...


You've got it Missus! I am still waiting on the stainless cores, but I will get it underway as soon as they arrive! BTW did you like the left side of this blank or the right? The blank is wide enough that we'll need to choose. The right side has an interesting start of a knot, but it has more yellow too.:wave:


----------



## BangleGuy

I finally got some SS cores and was able to continue my progress on Missus bangle. Here it is getting glued up  I will turn it down and get it finished up tomorrow
[attachment=6018]


----------



## BangleGuy

I finally finished Missus bangle today! Here is the Blue Mahoe bangle along with a SS / Aspen Burl and Spalted Maple over copper core. Thanks for watching!

[attachment=6271]


----------



## bench1holio

nice work BG  all three look top notch!

id love to have a crack at these bangles eventually


----------



## NYWoodturner

Eric;
Really awesome job ! The Blue Mahoe is beautiful - And the Aspen Burl is as well ! Congrats Missus ... Your getting a beautiful piece of jewelry.
Scott


----------



## BangleGuy

Missus, its in the mail. If it doesn't fit, don't hesitate to let me know. I can exchange it for a size larger or smaller as I have a few more Mahoe blanks.

Eric


----------

